
The worst interview I've ever read - Red_Tarsius
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/02/13/peter-molyneux-interview-godus-reputation-kickstarter/comment-page-6/#comments
======
Red_Tarsius
The first question of the interview is _Do you think that you’re a
pathological liar?_

No wonder Peter Molyneux stopped talking to the press, this article is
downright harassment. The comment section if full of _Captain Hindsight_ and
"know-it-all" teens.

